# Completed a kit today, "Candy" Tahoe 1 pic



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I wanted to get this thing done for Sunday's Model Contest and well, here it is:








This is AMT's 1996 Chevy Tahoe. Naturally it's a slammer with no undercarriage details. Paint is TS-52 Candy Lime Green, TS-30 Silver Leaf (flames) with half a can of TS-65 Pearl Clear and a can and a half of TS-13 Clear. I wetsanded each clear coat with progressive sanding cloths(3200, 3600, 4000etc..).
The wheels, yes folks, the wheels are out of scale, probably closer to 30 inch rims. These came off of a Jada Denali. The roll pan and front bumper came from the AMT Custom Dually. Decals from various sources and the interior was something I had wanted to try for sometime now. Just some leftover fabric pieces from mega-lowmart. Per someones tutorial on here I cut the seat headrests off and drilled and pinned them for a more realistic look. Probably cannot tell from the photos.
Anyway, I take constructive critiscism and comments!
More photos at the link!
Chris
http://public.fotki.com/73superduty/my_completed_model/1996_candy_tahoe/


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Love the paint, it does have a battery to make that Lime Green glow! NICE  

I prefer traditional wheels, Crager,Keystones,Rocket etc. But I know the "in thing" is the low profile stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

Cool model! That paint is gorgeous!

One constructive comment, since you're entering into a contest(and I'm by no means an expert at all!), you might've wanted to put a little bondo or some kind of filler into the holes meant for the side mirrors to give it that clean, smooooooth look. 

Sweet interior! I'm gonna have to try that myself! :thumbsup:


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Porsche911GT3 said:


> Cool model! That paint is gorgeous!
> 
> One constructive comment, since you're entering into a contest(and I'm by no means an expert at all!), you might've wanted to put a little bondo or some kind of filler into the holes meant for the side mirrors to give it that clean, smooooooth look.
> 
> Sweet interior! I'm gonna have to try that myself! :thumbsup:


I forgot to mention that the mirrors were in the dehydrator since I had to make "glass" for the mirrors. So, the holes were left for a reason, so it could have mirrors.
Thanks for the comments!
Chris


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------

